

Finally, It Will Be Legal to Unlock Your Own Cellphone - joshwa
http://www.slate.com/blogs/future_tense/2014/07/25/s_517_leahy_senate_bill_on_cellphone_unlocking_passes_congress.html

======
geeknik
FYI: This has absolutely nothing to do with bootloaders.

